# Rare 1936 elgin



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 1, 2018)

Just picked up this bike, there is some really cool things going on. The yellow face clipper speedo has to be the best original I’ve ever seen.  The Gun metal color is just cool
Nice delta fatty, clock speedo dash, working horn and a little tool pouch with a very cool wrench. I didn’t think that the dash was original but I found an add for this bike Stating that it only came in two colors red and gun metal.




















































Came from the original owner. Check out the pictures


----------



## bricycle (Nov 1, 2018)

Kool, nice piece of history, good for you!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 1, 2018)

Love that gray color.


----------



## anders1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## TieDye (Nov 1, 2018)

My husband is drooling over my shoulder. 
Deb


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 1, 2018)

Nice bike and color.

Just curious, what exactly make it rare ?


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 2, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> Nice bike and color.
> 
> Just curious, what exactly make it rare ?



 I’m   Certainly not an expert on rare but when’s the last time you saw an  original men’s Elgin with a clock-speedo dash in this gunmetal color.
 I saw a  girls Elgin  at a show one time with the clock-speedo dash And everyone thought it was added from the Columbia.
  Maybe it should be a thread, “  show us your original Elgin’s with speedo- clock dashes “ Maybe there’s a lot more out there than I thought


----------



## bikiba (Nov 2, 2018)

really nice!! ... interesting how that back fender only 30% rusted. I wonder what happened.


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 2, 2018)

What a beauty!


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 2, 2018)

Nice snag.  Looks way better without the basket.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 3, 2018)

The rack is black, no ? And alot shinier that the rest of the bike given the proximity to the rusty area. But hey, whatever. It's a really sweet rig. Nice score.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 3, 2018)

Major score. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 3, 2018)

66TigerCat said:


> The rack is black, no ? And alot shinier that the rest of the bike given the proximity to the rusty area. But hey, whatever. It's a really sweet rig. Nice score.



 I used Mother’s metal polish and the bike cleaned up really well,  especially the rack .
It was covered with grease But whatever dripped on the rear fender took the paint right off.


----------



## Sacket cycle works (Nov 3, 2018)

Here Glenn. 



I have a later model red Elgin with dash unit.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 3, 2018)

Wow super nice bike,  I guess there at least two out there. Anyone else have one to post ?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 3, 2018)

Wow nice find and color combo! . I like the cluster!!


----------



## Barto (Nov 4, 2018)

I think the Dash is Columbia while the rear Carrier is from a prewar Snyder build frame Hawthorne...I would be interested if you ever sell the rack.

BART


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 4, 2018)

That's a cool bike with even cooler accessories.
Check to see if that hub is indeed Musselman; that wrench is needed to adjust the cone to perfect.
Great Score!


----------



## Mark Mattei (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi Glenn, not a boy’s 36 but a girl’s as shown in the Sears Fall Winter 39 catalog, hard to read poor copy does confirm dashboard, aluminum headlight and fenders, and painted rear carrier with light, horn tank. No boys version as that year the downgraded from 38 Twin 60 was offered. Called in catalog “Finest Equipped Twin-Bar Elgin” no feather tank and the leaf spring saddle was replaced with coil springs.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 5, 2018)

Very sweet bike Mark ! Nice to see...


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 5, 2018)

Pulled this off the cabe


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 23, 2018)

Another period ad  7 April, 1938.  V/r Shawn


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 23, 2018)

Elgin Bluebird $49.95, I’ll take two !
Nice ad


----------



## Mike B 65 (Nov 24, 2018)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Just picked up this bike, there is some really cool things going on. The yellow face clipper speedo has to be the best original I’ve ever seen.  The Gun metal color is just cool
> Nice delta fatty, clock speedo dash, working horn and a little tool pouch with a very cool wrench. I didn’t think that the dash was original but I found an add for this bike Stating that it only came in two colors red and gun metal.View attachment 893508
> 
> View attachment 893509
> ...



Very sweet bike! Anything Elgin is really cool!!


----------



## jeffstepek (Nov 28, 2018)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Elgin Bluebird $49.95, I’ll take two !
> Nice ad




I’ll take 50!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

